
How to Install Suricata IDS on Any Linux Box in 5 Minutes - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/how-to-install-suricata-on-a-linux-box-in-5-minutes/
======
aruggirello
I don't get why using your package manager to install/upgrade suricata, or
anything else for the matter, should always be a Bad Thing(TM).

If sudo apt install suricata results in a less-than-ideal configuration,
probably the package needs fixing.

~~~
dogma1138
Because some software requires configuration beyond what a package manager can
accommodate.

You would not want to deploy web servers or anything else which can be
considered even remotely "complicated" if it was installed using apt-get, apt-
get would get you something functional but it doesn't mean it would be optimal
and no if it's not optimal it doesn't mean the package needs fixing because
there is usually no single "optimal" setup.

Additionally this guide should work for every Linux system regardless of the
package manager in question and the underlying architecture because you
download the code and compile & build it on the system, which is also what
they've said at the end of their guide.

Even fully prepped install wizards often either require some pre-Install
configuration/work to be done, or post install configuration work to be done,
this goes for commercial software even on systems with arguably "better"
installation managers like Windows.

